# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  20g vert build. (Pic heavy)

## DartEd

Yes I am building another one GS background, grape wood branch, and rope vines with lots of broms. I've got half the broms planted. I'm waiting for my lid from junglebox.com so that I can put my neherp ABG in and put in the coolest begonia I've ever seen.

----------


## DartEd



----------


## DartEd

The brom on the right has two pups.    :Smile:

----------


## DartEd

Two pups on this one.

----------


## DartEd

Red prayer plant 

The crown jewel of this build. 
Suntan begonia. 


Im still awaiting 7 more broms.  A least 3 more will be going into this as well as a creeping Charlie clipping, peperomia noid vine, and wandering jew purple. I just need that lid before planting those vines.

----------


## Lynn

Wow!
This is beautiful!

----------


## DartEd

Thank you Lynn
These are two of the more colorful broms I ordered. 
Tropical Plantz :: Bromeliads :: Neoregelia :: Neoregelia Big O
Tropical Plantz :: Bromeliads :: Neoregelia :: Neoregelia Winnie The Pooh

----------


## Hidr

Nicw


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

Really pretty vive! I like your vines also.

----------


## DartEd

Thanks guys. I got the idea from a thread on DB. Rope, silicone and coco fiber or peat moss

----------


## Meefloaf

awesome!

----------


## bill

very cool Ed. looks great so far! i love, love, LOVE the begonia!!! just make sure it's in a spot that drains well.  :Smile:

----------


## DartEd

> very cool Ed. looks great so far! i love, love, LOVE the begonia!!! just make sure it's in a spot that drains well.


Will do.  I set up the false bottom with some hilly areas. I'll plant it on a hill to ensure good drainage.  :Wink:

----------


## bill

what color are the flowers when it blooms?

----------


## DartEd

That's a good question. I'm not sure.  I'm going to have to look it up. 

I did have ne herp add calcinated clay to the ABG mix to increase draining capacity.

----------


## DartEd

> what color are the flowers when it blooms?


It's looking like it blooms white with some yellow. I just loved the foliage. The scientific name is 'Soli Mutata'. It's known as the sun tan begonia because the cells in the leaves will lighten in brighter light to avoid being burned by the sun and darken in shade. If its partially shaded, only the shaded area darkens. It's pretty cool how adaptive it is. All the literature says its one of the hardier begonias.

----------


## DartEd

I found a pic of it blooming. Not a great pic but....

----------


## bill

that's a purdy one!! nice choice.  :Smile:  and while the clay will help with the drainage, the real benefit is the iron it will offer up.

----------


## bill

what's the other little vine type plant you have in there. i almost thought you were growing rosemary in your viv...lol

----------


## DartEd

I forgot what she told me it was.  That was one of those freebees Jess throws into my box when I'm not looking. She's a good egg.

----------


## bill

nice!  :Smile:  i'm going over my buddies at the end of the month to trim my tanks. i may have a few vines that i have to trim. let me know if you need anything. i'll probably have some Rhaphidophora pachyphylla and Cissus amazonica to trim. as well as some oak leaf fig Ficus pumila var. quercifolia - Oak Leaf Creeping Fig. yeah, i know i could have just put the names in, but i figured posting the links saves you a bit of time of searching  :Smile:

----------


## DartEd

Nice thank you so much.  I have more broms that I've put in the tank. I have a real problem. I have a neoregelia addiction. Every time I see one, I want it.  I need it baaaaad.  Lol. Here's more pics.  These new ones are pups from glass box tropicals. Mike advertised 5, I open the box and I found some bonus broms. I leave a free brom fix lol.

----------


## DartEd



----------


## J Teezy

Rizzo is the man when it comes to sending plants

----------


## bill

looking good Ed! i know how you feel about the broms, i have the same issue with ferns....lol i'm just not a big fan of broms. be careful though, too many broms and that little viv will look cluttered. keep in mind how big they get. 10 brms that are going to grow into 8" in diameter monsters is gonna look extremely crowded  :Wink:

----------


## DartEd

Yeah, I debated putting a couple if them in the 40 gallon and the other 20H. The 40 only has 4 and the little SIs love to sleep in them but lay all there eggs in film canisters. I guess they like the privacy since the canisters are not forward facing unlike the broms.

----------


## chacmhaal

Good work, it looks very natural  :Smile:

----------


## DartEd

Bill, I took your advice and thinned out the broms a bit. It's less "Broms gone wild" and more tasteful.  Viv is complete and now to allow for the grow in. I've planted a peperomia noid, some creeping charlie, and one lone wandering jew purple. They're buried in the leaves so you don't see them now but they should vine out nicely.  I've added sliver pink and white springtails and white and orange isopods juveniles. This way they can grow up with the viv.  :Big Grin: .  Hope you guys like it.

----------


## bill

now see, that looks so much gooder!! you can actually see inside the viv......lol

----------


## DartEd

And here I thought I was the only one using more gooder.  I was gonna leave out the prayer plant but I really love it and couldn't bring myself to leave it potted until the next build soooooooooo I split it and will use it for both. Hee Hee HeeHee

----------


## bill

you are not alone my friend. i have been using gooder for about 2 decades. my kids and wife hate it. lol i did the same thing you did with the prayer plant with a rabbit's foot fern. i split that sucker into 3 plantings in my 125 and had another planting from it in my 60.....hahaha

----------

